# Live Streaming App



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

So, question for anyone here. One of my friends is wondering if there is a live streaming app for Android that streams from the camera or something and allows others to see. I'm not too familiar if there are any right now, and I'm not sure if UStream does that or not. Is there an app that can do that?


----------



## absens (Dec 6, 2011)

Veetle does that, a well as qik.

Is this thing on?


----------



## Moose (Jun 7, 2011)

Justin.tv

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## timelessfahad (Apr 13, 2012)

Bambuser

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

